# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux >  [Info][Utile]Liens & Smiles Utiles Pour le Forum

## Swog

Et voil !!!

Comme Promis, j'ai fais une Page Intgrant toutes les URLs et tous les Smiles utiles sur ce Merveilleux Forum !!!

Vous pouvez y accder ici : http://www.iev.fr.st/NULL/NULL/LiensDVP/NULL/NULL.htm
ou via ma signature (lien ' consulter')

Pour toutes rclamations :
http://cerbermail.com/?Osd8pz2hj4 (mail)
http://www.developpez.net/forums/pri...e=post&u=12008 (MP)
ou  la suite de ce POST  :;): 


Merci  Superstivix d'avoir dplac ce POST, il tait dans la Taverne  l'origine...

----------


## Olivier Regnier

Juste un lien mort : 

http://www.developpez.net/privmsg.ph...st&amp;u=12008

Par 

http://www.developpez.net/forums/pri...e=post&u=12008

----------


## Swog

C'est marrant, moi, il m'interprte le &amp; et tout fonctionne...

----------


## Celelibi

sur le forum les & sont dj remplacs par des &amp; donc dans le code source ton lien ressemble  a :

```
<a href="http&#58;//http://www.developpez.net/privmsg.ph...p;amp;u=12008" target="_blank" class="postlink">http&#58;//http://www.developpez.net/privmsg.ph...mp;u=12008</a>
```

pas trs joli les &amp;amp;  :;):

----------


## Swog

.....

OK, je viens de comprendre, vous parlez du lien du POST, pas celui de la page !?

ok, c'est

----------


## Olivier Regnier

Je rcidive pour ton lien car il est toujours incorrect :

http://www.developpez.net/privmsg.php?mode=post&u=12008

par celui-ci :

http://www.developpez.net/forums/pri...e=post&u=12008  :;):

----------


## Swog

voil, c'est bon,  ::merci::  beaucoup (dsole si je suis un peu lent  comprendre, c'est encore le dbut de le journe pour moi  :;):  :;):  :;):  )

----------


## Swog

Il ya des liens qui ont ts ajouts, et puis j'aimerais pouvoir en ajouter encore d'autre, si vous en avez  me recommander !

Merci d'Avance !!!

----------


## doof

Pour faire son smiley sur mesure :

http://ameler.nexenservices.com/gs.php
C'est en faisant un script de ce genre que je me suis rendu compte que ca existait dj

----------


## l.sage

Il y a aussi ce lien: http://www.superfetatoire.com/, par exemple, ou http://toolaipanow.com/, mais je ne pense pas que le but de Swog soit de rassembler tous les smileys d'internet, non?

----------


## Swog

Non, le but est de rassembler tous les liens et/ou smileys/phrases types qui peuvent tre utiles sur ce Forum .....

pour rassembler tous les smileys d'Internet, il y a dj de nombreux sites qui le font  :;): 

Je vais tout de mme faire un tri parmis ces trois URLs, et j'ajouterais celle qui me semble la plus utile...

----------


## Swog

Salut  Tous !

J'ai trouv quelques minutes pour ajouter deux/trois liens sur ma page :

Pour les smilies, mon choix s'est port sur toolaipanow.com, il m'a parru le plus complet...

Sinon, j'ai galement ajout ces liens (merci *mathix*) :
http://php.developpez.com/faq/?page=...vers_easyphp17
http://www.miakinen.net/vrac/fenetre
http://cyberzoide.developpez.com/php4/php4mysql/
http://sql.developpez.com/sqlaz/jointures/

Si vous avez d'autres suggestions .... N'hsitez pas !

Merci d'Avance !

----------


## Swog

Et HOP !

Un nouveau lien, qui va tre utile aux DotNETiens (je sais, a ne se dit pas, mais tout le monde comprends  :;):  ) : La Doc MSDN Online en Franais, Bon, bien videmment, je suppose que beaucoup d'entre vous le connaissaient dj  :;): 

Si vous avez des Liens  proposer, n'hsitez pas...

----------

